# Nintendo broadcasting a Nintendo Direct pre-E3 presentation tomorrow



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 2, 2012)

> We'll be broadcasting a very special Nintendo Direct Pre E3 presentation of exciting new info on June 3rd at 23:00 GMT (3 pm PT/6 pm ET).
> 
> 
> To watch the live broadcast, simply click this link to go to Nintendo's Japanese website at that time. Don't worry if you miss the live showing, as we'll soon be putting the presentation up on this page for you to watch again at any time.



*Satoru Iwata will present #WiiU news in #NintendoDirect Pre #E3, Sunday June 3rd at 23:00 GMT / 24:00 CET. http://bit.ly/HVgTAN*
https://twitter.com/NintendoEurope/s...13317522567169



*The #NintendoDirect focuses on the concept behind #WiiU*.* Streaming Sun 6/3 at 3 pm PT/6 pm ET & follow #NintendoDirect* on.fb.me/KYtWD2
To learn about the #WiiU games, follow our live tweets on Tuesday 6/5 at 9 am PT/ noon ET. on.fb.me/KYtWD2
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...15157874110465


------
http://www.nintendo....rect_47764.html


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 2, 2012)

This came out of nowhere...never would've thought they would do this when E3 is just around the corner.

That would mean that in total we're going to have a pre-E3 Nintendo direct presentation, the E3 on stage presentation, two round tables, a Wii U hardware designer discussion and finally the software showcase June 6th to 7th.
Nintendo sure have tons of info this year.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 2, 2012)

C'mon Nintendo, lemme poke the kitty (referring to the camera attachment patent filing)


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 2, 2012)

o yea love this time of the year


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2012)

From their Facebook page:








> The Nintendo crew has officially arrived in LA for E3! We can’t wait for the start of E3, so tomorrow we are bringing you a special Nintendo Direct featuring the concept behind the @WiiU. Tune in on Sunday 6/3 at 3 pm PT/6 pm ET. Detailed info on Wii U games will be coming to you on Tuesday 6/5 at 9 am PT/ noon ET


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like they made it through the US customs, drop the bomb, my body is ready!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

^Is...is that what people think of us?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> From their Facebook page:



Just how tall is Reggie? o.O"


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 2, 2012)

machomuu said:


> ^Is...is that what people think of us?


Are you referring to my meme spewing bs?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > ^Is...is that what people think of us?
> ...


Nah, the US part...unless that was a meme, in which case, I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 2, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


It's a meme.

Customs aren't nearly as bad anymore though it's still kinda ridiculous that I have to take my shoes off, I think it peaked right after 9/11.


----------



## Midna (Jun 2, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...


9/11 was a hoax designed to start a "war on terror" that would both let them invade Iraq, and begin a campaign against privacy back home
USA! USA! USA!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool, a little over 24 hours to some Nintendo news.

They must be pretty confident about their actual E3 conference to have a teaser presentation before it.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 2, 2012)

dang a nintendo direct, there e3 conference, and there software conference on wednesday. plus i believe we will be able to watch there roundtable this year also nintendo must be very confident this year.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 2, 2012)

This thread needs an update, they will be showing and talking about the Wii U hardware on this direct and before E3. So their E3 is now gonna be to show off software for the Wii U. Nice.u


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2012)

heartgold said:


> This thread needs an update, they will be showing and talking about the Wii U hardware on this direct and before E3. So their E3 is now gonna be to show off software for the Wii U. Nice.u


At least add the second show for the software showcase!


----------



## heartgold (Jun 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs an update, they will be showing and talking about the Wii U hardware on this direct and before E3. So their E3 is now gonna be to show off software for the Wii U. Nice.u
> ...



Nintendo has 4 freaking shows this E3. Crazy, something big is up.

Just letting people know to watch this, this direct is fully about the Wii U hardware.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 2, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > From their Facebook page:
> ...



Miyamoto is 5'5, so he doesn't have to be even 6' to tower over him like that. I'll guess about 5'9-10.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2012)

As long as we get some actual news out of this, count me interested.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> From their Facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic = Triforce.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 3, 2012)

i Don't know if my body is ready



Spoiler


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 3, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > From their Facebook page:
> ...



I know Miyamoto is Link, but between Iwata and Fils-Aime, who is Zelda and who is Ganondorf?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

^Iwata's Zelda and Reggi's Ganondorf.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> i Don't know if my body is ready
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


If they bring bears on stage legality then they , without any doubts , won e3.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 3, 2012)

i havent been this excited for a nintendo conference sense 2006 bring on the flood of information!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

No, "My body is ready." Reggie jokes?

This thread sucks ass and so will pre-show tomorrow. Monday is D-Day.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> No, "My body is ready." Reggie jokes?
> 
> This thread sucks ass and so will pre-show tomorrow. Monday is D-Day.


my body is ready!


----------



## Midna (Jun 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


No, no no.
Miyamoto is Wisdom, with his game ideas
Iwata is power, in control of the whole company
Reggie is courage, the man who appears before the crowds


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I know Miyamoto is Link, but between Iwata and Fils-Aime, who is Zelda and who is Ganondorf?
> ...



Good take on it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait. So that means,

Tomorrow - Direct
E3 Presentation
Software Showcase

Holy crap.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 3, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Wait. So that means,
> 
> Tomorrow - Direct
> E3 Presentation
> ...


And that roundtable thing afterwards.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2012)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. So that means,
> ...


What? What round table?
I really have no idea.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 3, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Crimsonclaw111 said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


They're having a round table discussion with the hardware designer for the Wii U the day after their software showcase I think.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2012)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Crimsonclaw111 said:
> ...


Wow. That's 4 events!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh you know it baby


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't ask me why, I just had to


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 3, 2012)

king_leo said:


> Don't ask me why, I just had to


Wait...
Reggie is going to power the hype train with Myamoto on top while Iwata is going to fly it in 2 da son wit hiz p0k3rm4nz??????????????2??

SYNTAX ERROR-


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs an update, they will be showing and talking about the Wii U hardware on this direct and before E3. So their E3 is now gonna be to show off software for the Wii U. Nice.u
> ...



Makes sense, otherwise they would be short changing either aspect of their presentation. They have a lot of software in the works and a lot of stuff to show off, no doubt they will be showcasing 3DS games as much as upcoming Wii U titles. I think they have pretty much finished with developing Wii games in favour of getting launch window titles completed for a Christmas time launch of the Wii U.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 3, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> king_leo said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...


You got Miyamoto and Iwata mixed up ha ha 

on topic: I'm actually excited for this.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2012)

The direct will focus mostly on the Wii U.

The Software Showcase will be for Wii U/3DS.

Also,



Spoiler






king_leo said:


> Don't ask me why, I just had to


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 3, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > king_leo said:
> ...


? Miyamoto is the one on top of the train, Iwata is the actual conductor.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 3, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


Oh wow....I just realized I had them both mixed up for the LONGEST time.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 3, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Wait. So that means,
> 
> Tomorrow - Direct
> E3 Presentation
> ...



The Nintendo Direct at 3PM PDT(6PM EST) is today, the E3 Presentation is at 9AM on the 5th and the Software Showcase is on the 6th at 6PM PDT (9PM EST). I have no idea about this roundtable crap though, it might just be part of the Nintendo Direct show today.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2012)

I wasn't expecting a lot from this but Nintendo have said this on their FB page:



> Today’s the day! We’re bringing you a video about how the Wii U changes how you play, during our Nintendo Direct live-stream at 3pm PT/6 pm ET. *No Wii U game info* until Tuesday’s presentation.



I get the feeling that any specs, pricing or whatever are going to be absent as well. To me it'll be more or less a repeat of what was shown last year.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I wasn't expecting a lot from this but Nintendo have said this on their FB page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm expecting them to finally reveal the controller and the new features, remember a lot of things has happened since last E3.
This time they'll talk about online, controller solutions and comments on the power of the machine etc. Nothing in depth I'd imagine.
I don't think they'll do a E3 2011 recap.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. So that means,
> ...


Round table is not open to the public, it's more closed doors to specific people. This is where Zelda OOT 3D and star fox 64 3D got confirmed last time. Oh and Pikmin for Wii U got comfirmed last year in the round table too.

IGN has an invite to this and will be updating us what Nintendo shall be revealing there


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 3, 2012)

heartgold said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


It's up to journalists and developers to spread the info revealed at the round tables.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


You still need an invite.  That's what I said anyway.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2012)

Presentation will be starting in 15 minutes now.

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct_pre_e3_2012/en/index.html


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 3, 2012)

ooohhhh! I Cant wait!!!  TEH HYPE!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 3, 2012)

How come this isn't front paged? Considering it's *GBA*temp after all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2012)

They better announce something new and not just reiterate what they said last E3. Maybe about Nintendo Network?

Ustream Link (English): http://www.ustream.t...-e3-2012-en-sub

*Edit: *It started!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 3, 2012)

Woohoo lesson in Japanese

"wow that's unique"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

Watching right now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2012)

Controller is called 'Wii U GamePad'


MEGATON


















IT'S A TV CONTROLLER


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> Controller is called 'Wii U GamePad'
> 
> 
> MEGATON


I think you mean Controllor

EDIT: Holy shit its a tv remote


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder if talking like that is uncomfortable...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

Let the fanboy bitching regarding the controller design begin.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 3, 2012)

WiiU Pro Controller, nice.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Woah, looks like a Classic Controller ate a 360 controller.


----------



## finkmac (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, that design is a total dreamcast rip-off...
/sarcasm


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

In-Game forums?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's VERY interesting so far.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 3, 2012)

lol at the example.
Also, black WiiU controller!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 3, 2012)

Already said, but still.

Dat Pro Controller.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

In-Game Skype?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Video Chat?  On a Nintedo Console?

MIND = BLOWN


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 3, 2012)

That guy was waaaaay too excited.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well....I just watched something really weird...

EDIT: Cool features though.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tod is so radical


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK YES.

NINTENDO ACTUALLY GETTING ONLINE AND AHEAD OF COMPETITION IN THIS ASPECT?

IN-GAME SKYPE AND _FORUMS_.


HYYYYYYPE.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 3, 2012)

So the menu is always full of miis?


----------



## YayMii (Jun 3, 2012)

YEAH ONLINE!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope DLC is on shared with all of the Miis on one console. Unlike that bitch Sony w/ one account per PS Vita.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm seriously impressed with the online so far.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 3, 2012)

Nintendo does online? And from the looks of it actually does it well? 

(I hope they add some of it to the 3ds)


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 3, 2012)

Forums? Ingame communicating in tons of ways? Nintendo stepping it up.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 3, 2012)

Guess they've really been working on that Nintendo Network.

Export screenshots and gameplay aspects? FTW.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

...This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 3, 2012)

This pre E3 show, is already upping my hype from zero, to quite a bit. Honestly pretty impressed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

Is XBLA in trouble?


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't really caring about wii-u before. Just from this, it's now a day one purchase.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 3, 2012)

updates coming to 3ds, thats what I like to hear


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 3, 2012)

Miiverse for 3DS too!


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 3, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really caring about wii-u before. Just from this, it's now a day one purchase.



I have not liked the wiiu since it was announced.

I am definitely getting this day 1 now.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 3, 2012)

and the social stuff is coming to the 3DS as well. Good messaging system finally!
edit: well, some of it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 3, 2012)

Im sooo buying the black WIiU someday


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 3, 2012)

expect the same features if not better on the next sony/xbox now that nintendo announced them


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is XBLA in trouble?




YEEEEESSSS!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone get a shot of that Wii-U Pro Controller?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 3, 2012)

its over...I only saw the last few minutes, anything major announced?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 3, 2012)

Why the *%&# do they have to use gloss black on the controller instead of matte!!! God I hate gloss black!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 3, 2012)

I want a GBAtemp app for the WiiU
non-existing homebrew scene... make it happen!!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, I thought they just show the hardware a little bit so noone is confused again... Very interesting stuff!


----------



## matt382 (Jun 3, 2012)

Only caught the end, what did I miss?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 3, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> Anyone get a shot of that Wii-U Pro Controller?







Here ya go


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 3, 2012)

miiverse 3ds
now i can die happily 
nintendo network in development? XBLA is fucked
oh i love you nintendo, fuck getting a new ps3, wiiu day one is for me!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WGHeQw49ws&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 3, 2012)

Awww that was short, short but awesome 
I hope the new smash bros takes full advantage of the new online features, I definitely wouldn't mind some dlc characters and stages after release


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty much as expected, repeat of what was shown last year as well as ideas they've had since.  Short but very sweet, they seem to have a better handle on the casual to "core" ratio. I'll be very happy if this thing launched with Wii Sports 3 and *insertsocalledNintendoCoretitle*.

Cannot wait for the main show.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Omg. well color me IMPRESSED.
WiiU controler pro looks like a good controller for hardcore gamers. 
Miiverse: Video chat, online forums, Connected at all times?
Omg Nintendo is stepping it up.
What made me shit even more is that Nintendo 3DS will not be left alone. It's being announced on the 3DS.

And if they develop Animal Crosssing for the Wii U... OMFG THIS WILL BE PERFECT FOR IT!


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 3, 2012)

same as last year? lol no
last year the masses didnt even notice what the system was because it was just "look, a golf ball on the floor and you can hit it with the wiimote" all e3.

We saw the menu, new controllers, social aspects, web browsing and videos, offline-online gameplay, sharing of user-made content, and more.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this real, Nintendo's online has blown away XBL and PSN!

It's too good to even hear. 'ha


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 3, 2012)

And to think this is just pre-E3, now I'm so damn hyped for the E3 conference.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2012)

absolutely no wii support announced, that's disappointing, especially after they said they wanted to connect several generations of nintendo hardware through nintendo network, and it wasn't even included!
something that could be done with a simple update! :/

even a 3ds to wii communication funcionality could be added, the mii channel updated, etc



also the wiiu will have a screenshot feature but the 3ds is missing that already and no word on it being done for it
I was impressed as everyone but i found that disappointing


----------



## matt382 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just seen that Pro controller... Really made me more interested in the WiiU, that tablet controller was slightly off-putting for me, personally.


----------



## saviorkross (Jun 3, 2012)

The social aspects don't really interest me all that much, but I was glad to see the reiteration of the classic controller. The different possibilities for local play with the Wii U "controller" is intriguing as well. I wonder how many people are going to leave false help in games similar to leaving messages to jump down holes and off cliffs in Demon's Souls. Also, it'll be interesting to see how long before someone gets banned for doing something stupid over the video chat akin to how that one kid got banned on XBL Uno for showing his genitals.


----------



## orcid (Jun 3, 2012)

The Wii U Pro Controller looks great and I am sure that you can play many of the titles with it!  
The Wii U Controller with the screen seems to be good, too, and has got many nice features! 
I hate the Wii remote and the Nunchuk and hopefully I don`t have to use them again. R.I.P.  R.i.P.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2012)

NVM


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 3, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone get a shot of that Wii-U Pro Controller?
> ...



That is one sexy looking controller, reminds of the XBOX 360's controller in terms of form factor.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 3, 2012)

With this reveal though, Sony and Microsoft are probably gonna work on really improving their own online now in order to beat the Wii-Us, since we still have seen their next systems.


----------



## SeZMehK (Jun 3, 2012)

I really love the concept. I would get it on day one but its just that I dont want it to be collecting dust like the wii that I have...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> With this reveal though, Sony and Microsoft are probably gonna work on really improving their own online now in order to beat the Wii-Us, since we still have seen their next systems.


Good, as Guild would say, "Competition breeds innovation".


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2012)

That looked pretty good to me, some interesting ideas shown of on the idea of social gaming networks, and some good demonstration of possibilities.

Hell I look forward to the actual examples on Tuesday.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 3, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> That looked pretty good to me, some interesting ideas shown of on the idea of social gaming networks, and some good demonstration of possibilities.
> 
> Hell I look forward to the actual examples on Tuesday.
> 
> -Snip-


Non-Specific Action Figure for next Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 3, 2012)

well that went as expected, I didn't figure Nintendo would unveil the redesigned console until their E3 showing, well one day to go!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > That looked pretty good to me, some interesting ideas shown of on the idea of social gaming networks, and some good demonstration of possibilities.
> ...


+ one and if that bastard doesn't get his own game I'll abandon Nintendo.

Also I still find it funny that before the Wii was ever shown Nintendo was going on about using less buttons on a controller and all that but now they have the most...well aside from the Atari Jaguar.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 3, 2012)

Not bad....Nintendo has rustled my jimmies


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 3, 2012)

this was nice  can wait for Tuesday


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Also I still find it funny that before the Wii was ever shown Nintendo was going on about using less buttons on a controller and all that but now they have the most...well aside from the Atari Jaguar.



The casual days are over. I hope so.




dgwillia said:


> Not bad....Nintendo has rustled my jimmies


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 3, 2012)

Features are nice and all, but the only thing that matters is games.
Hoping with this pre-conference out of the way we'll get mostly games on Tuesday.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2012)

* Mario Wii U showing Miiverse interactions*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuEirTArqW0


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Features are nice and all, but the only thing that matters is games.
> Hoping with this pre-conference out of the way we'll get mostly games on Tuesday.


I wouldn't say that, I think the UI, the Hardware, and the Internet Capabilities are pretty important at this stage in Console Development.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Features are nice and all, but the only thing that matters is games.
> Hoping with this pre-conference out of the way we'll get mostly games on Tuesday.


Yeah that's what Iwata said. The E3 conference will consist almost entirely of Wii U games.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 3, 2012)

B-Blue said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Also I still find it funny that before the Wii was ever shown Nintendo was going on about using less buttons on a controller and all that but now they have the most...well aside from the Atari Jaguar.
> ...








Only 2 days to go....


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 4, 2012)

Now we just have to see what games will be revealed. Hopefully they won't disappoint.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

Main show will be Wii U all the way and then a "hey lets not forget some Wii titles" then erm Epic Mickey 2 and something else and then a few 3DS titles and then Pokemon B&W 2.  The 2nd show will feature more 3DS titles...and for fuck sake tell us when Paper Mario 3DS is coming out!

Shit Nintendo has so much more to offer than the others have.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 4, 2012)

But I forget, Nintendo has always attempted to wow us in E3 (and they usually do).
However, sometimes when these concepts are done, they're done badly. -_-
My point is, let's wait till we actually see a very good use of it and interaction between the games.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Expecting Pokemon Snap 2.  Wii U or 3DS.  Want it.

Expecting Pokemon Stadium 3/4. Wii U. Want it.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

All i need to see is a new Smash Bros and a new Pokemon and my wallet will already be open. Nintendo always has at least one epic game announcement


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> All i need to see is a new Smash Bros and a new Pokemon and my wallet will already be open. Nintendo always has at least one epic game announcement


We won't see either.

Smash Bros has only just been started and Gamefreak have said that they will never do a proper Pokemon for a home console.


----------



## signz (Jun 4, 2012)

Spoiler



Xbox 360




Xbox 360 with ABXY and right stick switched (bow before my super photoshop skillz)




Wii U GamePad






nuff said
€dit: Don't get me wrong, I like it. It just isn't really new.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 4, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cept the D-Pad looks like it won't be nearly as shitty.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3rd party controllers did that back on PSX. What is your point?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > All i need to see is a new Smash Bros and a new Pokemon and my wallet will already be open. Nintendo always has at least one epic game announcement
> ...



Theres always the Coliseum's and Stadium's though, i loved those just as much as the handheld Pokemon games. That or finally a Pokemon Snap 2


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > dgwillia said:
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > dgwillia said:
> ...


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

heartgold said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > dgwillia said:
> ...


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

I always liked the Trading Card game too, i never really got into it though.

But i'd REALLY love to see another Pokemon Puzzle League game.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


His point is probably that Nintendo should focus on originality rather than ergonomics. They should've put buttons in the shittest of places making it hard for us to press them.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

Consider me intrigued from what I've read, but one thing...

The Wii U Pro Controller. Why? Why? It's perfect except for that right analog stick placement. So close, Ninendo, so close.

I'm sure they had to change it to avoid any trouble from Microsoft, but still. Hopefully a third party controller will switch it back around.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 4, 2012)

SignZ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right. Let's do a completely new controller that feels completely 'out of this world' that pretty much casual gamer will like and that will turn off core gamers. -_-
For GOD SAKE, DECIDE WHAT YOU WANT. Nintendo has done a great job so far with it. In fact I can see playing SSB with it instead of the Gamepad.
Your post is proof that most gamers doesn't even know what they want.


----------



## orcid (Jun 4, 2012)

SignZ said:


> nuff said
> €dit: Don't get me wrong, I like it. It just isn't really new.


They copy the best gamepad that most of the hardcoregamers like and use. Even PS3-User buy adapter so that can use the xbox360-pad with their PS3!  The Wii U Pro Controller is a very good move - especially because of all multi-platform titles. Then again there is this new Wii U Controller. So you can hardly complain that Nintendo is not innovative.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 4, 2012)

fgghjjkll said:


> His point is probably that Nintendo should focus on originality rather than ergonomics. They should've put buttons in the shittest of places making it hard for us to press them.


They should've put all the buttons on the back of the controller thus allowing use of 4 digits at all times instead of just 2 thumbs.
...
Hrm...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

orcid said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > nuff said
> ...


Core gamers, not hardcore gamers.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


True, I used to have a pretty big one like that, they were much cheaper than the official ones and did the same thing, although they were nicer to hold since they were bigger. =3

Also, I love the 360 controller, it's by far the most confortable one, so, if Wii takes out the main design, what's wrong with that? It's actually a good thing.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Consider me intrigued from what I've read, but one thing...
> 
> The Wii U Pro Controller. Why? Why? It's perfect except for that right analog stick placement. So close, Ninendo, so close.
> 
> I'm sure they had to change it to avoid any trouble from Microsoft, but still. Hopefully a third party controller will switch it back around.


It probably seems silly since we're used to the current standard, but it's not that weird really.
You can't use the right stick and buttons at the same time anyway so the placement doesn't really change how you'd use the controller.
And we should be used to both thumb positions anyway.
Guess we'll see.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 4, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Consider me intrigued from what I've read, but one thing...
> ...


I believe that will be the standard for Nintendo Dual Analog controllers now, if the 3ds does get a revision that includes the second circle pad, I do believe it will be in the same position as in the controller (not to mention that the CPP is already in the same height as the other one.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Consider me intrigued from what I've read, but one thing...
> ...



Well, it's just that most gamepads since the PS1 have used the "buttons to the far right of the controller" layout. To change it around like this is really going to screw around with muscle memory. 

Can it be overcome? Eventually, I'm sure, but this needless fixing what isn't broken is still annoying.


----------



## signz (Jun 4, 2012)

Heh, some of you misunderstood me (I don't blame you tho). It's not bad just a bit "strange" imo - I don't like it any less. In fact I'm also looking forward to what the Wii U will bring (especially about the games)


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Well, it's just that most gamepads since the PS1 have used the &quot;buttons to the far right of the controller&quot; layout. To change it around like this is really going to screw around with muscle memory.
> 
> Can it be overcome? Eventually, I'm sure, but this needless fixing what isn't broken is still annoying.


We got over the left analog placement between the Sony/Microsoft controllers pretty quickly, I'm sure we'll be fine.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's just that most gamepads since the PS1 have used the &quot;buttons to the far right of the controller&quot; layout. To change it around like this is really going to screw around with muscle memory.
> ...



To be fair, though, the D-Pad generally isn't the primary method of controlling the games we're playing. The buttons on the right side, however, are, so we're looking at a greater change here.


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Well it's different here. Nintendo is not a third party controller manufacturer for the Xbox 360. The ressemblance with the 360 pad is striking and way too obvious


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > SignZ said:
> ...


Ok then. Again, what'S your point?


----------



## orcid (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > SignZ said:
> ...


And the original xbox controller was a (bad) copy of the Gamecube- and Dreamcast- controllers.
That is the circle of  life controllers.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

orcid said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


Where's your source that it was a copy?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## orcid (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> orcid said:
> 
> 
> > Ben_j said:
> ...


My eyes are my source:





+




=


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2012)

heartgold said:


>


On a smartphone?

Nintendo, you have blown me off.

Awesome!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope Nintendo has a plan include the games they already released into the Nintendo Network when it goes live. (Ex. Mario Kart 7, Mario Tennis Open, etc.)


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

orcid said:


> *snip*


I feel that that source is unreliable, but let's suppose, for a second, that they did copy off of SEGA, I don't see how GC factors into that equation you posted.


----------



## orcid (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> orcid said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


They copied the position of the right circle pad from the gamecube-controller.
The WII U Pro Controller is -of course- a very obvious copy. But in the history of controllers there was always only a little bit of innovation and much copying. E.g. the PSX-controller was very similar to the SNES-controller. They only added two handles and two additional shoulder buttons. Then the handles were copied by almost all other companies. etc.
People who will bitch against Nintendo because of the Wii U Pro Controller are like iphone-user who bitch against other smartphones because of the similarity (no buttons and a big screen).


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

orcid said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > orcid said:
> ...


It's not a Circle Pad, but...that's not really enough to go on to say that they copied off of Nintendo.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 4, 2012)

Who cares who copies who? It,s just a controller. OFC, there will be some similarities between others. They aren't supposed to be extraordinary different. It's a matter of being it confortable in your hands. And now they've chosen this shape.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 4, 2012)

I suppose they havn't included triggers to both the controllers (vanilla and pro).

When the Gamecube did have triggers.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo finally seems to understand how to get decent third party support again, that controller looks exactly how it should look.

MiiVerse looks cool and can be really interesting with those adds and text and all. Looking forward to this, the Wii U has caught my interest a bit more now.

Still wondering what kind of first party titles they are bringing.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > From their Facebook page:
> ...


Asians are generally short people, especially Japanese. I'm guessing Shiggy and Iwata are around lower 5-feet, which would put Reggie at 6-feet.




SSVAV said:


> I suppose they havn't included triggers to both the controllers (vanilla and pro).
> 
> When the Gamecube did have triggers.


What? Where did that question come from? The Gamepad had triggers, why the hell would the Pro controller lose them? That makes no sense.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 5, 2012)

ferofax said:


> SSVAV said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose they havn't included triggers to both the controllers (vanilla and pro).
> ...



I mean axis triggers. You know, like XBOX 360 and PS3 controllers. Not just buttons, but "triggers" that respond according to how much you press them.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 6, 2012)

SSVAV said:


> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> > SSVAV said:
> ...


Like how hard (or how far down) you press things? No idea. I don't recall any features like that being mentioned. Buttons are meant to be mashed--adding sensitive in-betweens is asking for trouble, IMO. it will only confuse most gamers who just mash buttons (aka, most gamers) because using the in-betweens (or half-pressing) requires finesse.


----------

